
Ask HN: Why haven't any adventure travel startups taken hold by the mainstream? - good_vibes
Just something I&#x27;ve noticed. Maybe I&#x27;m missing something.
======
corvallis
1) The vast majority of working people do not have much (if any) vacation
time, nor the job security/financial security to take it.

2) Even if they do, they may have young children, which would prevent them
from taking trips of this sort. Not just practically (where to leave the
kids?) but also, many parents are reluctant to go to far flung places and
participate in relatively risky activities that would increase the likelihood
of their child(ren) being left with a disabled parent or worse, without a
parent.

3) Requires a big chunk of disposable income, also less common than one would
surmise.

4) Many people are simply not interested in adventure travel, preferring,
well, normal travel (sightseeing, local cuisine and culture, etc).

There is certainly a market for adventure travel companies (why "startup"?)
and they do exist. However, to be mainstream, the product would need to be
useful and accessible to the masses, which for the above reasons it is
unlikely to be.

------
alrs
This graph also has something to do with it:

[http://cepr.net/images/stories/report_images/no-vacation-
nat...](http://cepr.net/images/stories/report_images/no-vacation-nation-
revisited-fig1-2014-04.jpg)

------
alrs
Because there is no room to scale an adventure travel business. The market is
niche.

